# Online Game Chat and EAs Or Affairs



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

So, I do not chat or use the email functions on any of the online games I have played. I have no idea how to use them and I never wanted to at anyway. I have only played two games, mostly at doctors visits for my wife or downtime at work. Heck, up until a week ago, I never played a game with an active online chat. I realize part of my bias comes from posting here, but holy crap I now understand how easy it is for people to hide, cross lines into an EA or eventually engage in a full blown affair.

The game is a puzzle rpg and It started off as an innocuous joke, IMO, then ballooned to the point where I felt like a perverted voyeur reading the comments. It’s crazy watching people joke and then two posters partner off and you can read the Sexual tension.

What’s crazy is, the live chat deletes after a certain point and unless you see it a signifigant other would never know.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good grief. That sounds dangerous.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

It is crazy. We hear all of the stories, but watching it happen is nuts.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Any kind of innocent activity with someone who before your marriage could have had been a mate has the potential to cross lines. It's not the activity but the lack of boundaries and moral disciple that are the problem.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Just another hole cheaters can hide in.

It can start in an online game chat, but soon that is not enough for them and they will move to another form of communication that is more private.

My wife recently joined an online political forum. I am keeping a close eye on that.


----------

